# Hello imf



## Mr. Dickhead (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey new guy here. Sort of anyway. Forgot my old name and old email. 


Just wanna say whats up and enjoy this site. 



Mr. Dickhead


----------



## Arnold (Feb 6, 2013)

Mr. Dickhead, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Feb 6, 2013)

Yo Dickhead !!!


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 6, 2013)

welcome bro


----------



## Mr. Dickhead (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks fellas. A lot of good info here. Just trying to read and learn.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## hrcyclist (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Bloat (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## hoyle21 (Feb 9, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## TooTallKM (Feb 13, 2013)

Welcome!  You will find a lot of great info here.  I like the search box  in the top right hand corner.  If there is any subject I am interested  in, I just type it in there and go!


----------



## Mr. Dickhead (Feb 25, 2014)

I haven't logged in a long time, and I got negged to hell? WTF? Why?


----------



## sneedham (Feb 25, 2014)

Mr. Dickhead said:


> I haven't logged in a long time, and I got negged to hell? WTF? Why?



I do not no exactly why but members might just be looking at your username....lol


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 25, 2014)

charley said:


> Yo Dickhead !!!



That's MISTER Dickhead to you, pal.

Welcome back to IMF.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Feb 25, 2014)

Welcome!1


----------



## Mr. Dickhead (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone.  jeez....im soooo negged. This makes Mr. Dickhead sad.   UPDATE: Now Mr. Dickhead happy! He saw rep points in his favor! Very happy.


----------



## eminemnyc (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome bri


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swole708 (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------

